# AM4 Motherboard for Ryzen 7 1700 & OC - B350 or X370



## Raevenlord (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey guys.

Looking to sell my mobo and Intel CPU before value plummets with Coffee Lake, and want to replace it with a Ryzen 7 1700. I'm torn between the ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F, which is the top tier B350 mobo and supposedly has equal power delivery to the X370 Prime, or an X370 board (looking at the X370 Prime, or similar pricing.)

The B350 one has everything I need (won't ever look to SLI or CrossFire). However, since I want to overclock the CPU, its supposedly offset-only overclocking is putting me slightly off. I don't want to do anything crazy with the OC, though.

Also relevant is the question of my G.SKILL memory (F4-3200C16D-16GTZ), which isn't in the supported list for the Prime. Any inputs or experience?

I wouldn't even be torn if I wasn't such a sucker for price/performance =(


----------



## Jhelms (Aug 10, 2017)

I can say I have had great luck with the confirmed samsung B-die CL14 set from Gskill. In my 1700 based system, runs at XMP without a hitch. My board is rather limited so attempts push beyond 3200 or to tighten timings at all led to instability.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...gb&N=100007611 600546709 600561668&isNodeId=1


----------



## HD64G (Aug 10, 2017)

From what I have read about this topic, if I were you, I would buy 1700X or 1800X to get 4GHz all cores no matter what. With the 1700 model, B350 and tis usual limi at 3.8GHz all cores will be easy task also. So, no need for X370 with the 1700 imho. And CL14 RAM is a good option for any Ryzen to get you close to its max performance.


----------



## infrared (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't think the 3200 CL16 stuff is samsung B-die, which is why it's not on the QVL. Get the 3200mhz cl14 stuff as @HD64G suggested. Overclocking wise the B350 board should be fine, there's no real advantage to having the X370 unless you want sli/crossfire like you said.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 10, 2017)

I got the X370 Prime and I have to say that I'm not overly impressed by Asus' support when it comes to UEFI updates. The ROG boards are getting a lot of unofficial updates, but the Prime is getting little to nothing. Sure, they released an AGESA 1.0.0.6a UEFI, but it's not what I'd call a great release. 
The board is stable and my CPU is running at 3.85GHz with a hefty watercooler attached, but it's not stable at 3.9GHz and 4GHz is a no go.

Can't help you on the RAM though, I got Hynix based RAM (as apparently Corsair offers two SKUs and you don't know what you get) and it runs fine at 3,066MHz, but I can't get it stable at 3,200MHz.


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for your replies, guys.

I'm on the verge of settling in for the B350 mobo, honestly. Even though I'd love to have the latest and greatest, I really don't have a reason to justify the higher price-tag.

I won't be changing my RAM soon; that I know. That's one of the reasons I'm more in doubt regarding B350 or X370, since BIOS updates and overall support for that chipset is more prevalent.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 11, 2017)

I can only comment based on experience on my B350. My B350m msi gaming pro, I selected this board because it the cheapest board and it being basic no frills. I am not entirely impressed with it both for memory overclock and cpu overclock with the lastest agesa bios.

My R7 1700 can get to 3.7Ghz stable with 1.3V. But I can't seem to get to 3.8 stable the clock would reset to 1.5Ghz in windows despite high voltage which max out at 1.4v for me the limitation of my board. If you want clock speed I highly recommend the 1800x for the ease and peace of mind. I got a "dud" for my chip.

As for ram overclock I am able to get 3200mhz with c15 timings seemingly no long term prime yet. C14 result in prime crashing. Not sure if it is my board limitation again as my ram is a corsair 3466mhz c16.

Right now I would lean towards a x370 board the mature ones.

So far I have a rather disappointing experience. It is too early for me to say as I have not done a clean windows install yet.

Edit: From price to perf ratio going my route of b350m and r7 1700, I am satisfied in that respect.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 11, 2017)

you answered your own questions.
Dd not have the courage to start a new thread,so i am asking around Ryzen official thread and so on...
I was 24 hours away from buying a x370 MSi board, just cuz Taichi Asrock is to expensive. They say it's the number one Ryzen board.
When it comes to the Ryzen platform Asus is the last option. Maybe Biostar is the last option...They were the last ones to get 3200mhz working,theya re always the last to get the bios updates, and around may this year their update bricked the prime models (sure not all of them) still people complain on eMag.ro on comments, sending the cards back.
I think the very high-end expensive Asus forgot how to make cards for AMD.
If you have the money go Taichi.
B350 would be your only option...except i think Taichi is only x370. I wanted to get the x370 MSi Gaming Pro Carbon, when i realized i don't need it








As it turns out, X370 will get more updates ,but not the important ones, those will be provided for all. x370 will have , kinda more options for OC extrem .
If you are looking for 4 GHz with 3200 MHz memory, don't need SLI a pro version B350 will have all you ever need. The materials used are the same. I've been reading this on the net.
MSi has the fastest bios updates, fallowed close buy Asrock. But tey say MSI has bigger power consumption . While Taichi as far as Reddit says it's the best mobo for Ryzen.

I'm trying to get the MSI b350 Gaming Pro Carbon.... on the phone and emails to local shops , hoping they can deliver it. No way i will get it from Amazon,and then strugle in case of need with the return costs and etc..it's a nightmare.


I will love to get some LPX Corsair CL 16 ram. Cuz their so much cheaper, than the Flare X. Cuz no, i don't nee the CL14. Thing is with the D-Die Samsung memory your 100% to get 3200MHz. With the hynix not so much, it's a silicon lottery. Even tho latest updates should have got things right...some people here on TPU can confirm.
Btw, i am aiming for 1700x . I read about people getting the 1700 to 4GHz...i'm not sure about that. I am ready to pay a little bit more for a better binned cpu,that has stock higher clock.

PS: You see @MIRTAZAPINE he did not get 3200MHz. There is a guy here on forum, i talked with today, with LPX Corsair Cl16 on a Taichi board he made 3200mhz


----------



## infrared (Aug 11, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Taichi Asrock is to expensive. They say it's the number one Ryzen board.
> When it comes to the Ryzen platform Asus is the last option.


Hmm, why does everyone always forget about the Crosshair VI hero? It's as good as the Taichi easily in terms of overclocking.. And was one of the first boards with the agesa updates and frequent bios updates. Just sayin, the bit i quoted rubbed me the wrong way haha 




Another I found (4.23ghz/3640mhz):


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, thank you all for your input.

I opted for the Ryzen 7 1700 and an MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon. I had incredible luck not ordering earlier and snagged the 1700 with a 30€ discount, which I put towards the mobo. I checked, and it really does seem that MSI has been one of the first to issue BIOS updates for new AGESA codes, so I'm hoping they continue that trend.

Wish me luck with my G.Skill C16 RAM, though. I'm not overly confident on that. Anyone who has this mobo/has some tips on improving memory behavior under Ryzen? =)


----------



## infrared (Aug 14, 2017)

Congrats, sounds like a good deal on the 1700! 

Now things are pretty well ironed out it should be as simple as choosing the ram frequency, setting main timings and ram voltage and it should work. If it doesn't want to play ball SoC voltage is probably the first thing to try, you shouldn't need more than 1.15v, start at 1.1v. Setting the sub timings manually can help a lot too. I hope you get on with it!


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 14, 2017)

Yeah, I mean, savings are always nice. Got it at the lowest price possible, 299€ (usually go for 330€, if you don't count the scalpers selling at 399€ )

Thanks. You're probably the only good copy of Mr. Smith 

Will keep those tidbits in mind. I don't plan to OC much - mainly will see how far I can get with stock cooling. Getting to stock 1800X levels would leave me satisfied. Should arrive the day after tomorrow (tomorrow is national holiday, a bittersweet one considering...)


----------



## Norton (Aug 14, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> Wish me luck with my G.Skill C16 RAM, though. I'm not overly confident on that. Anyone who has this mobo/has some tips on improving memory behavior under Ryzen? =)


You should be fine with that TridentZ ram imo, thanks to the latest BIOS updates you should be able to get at least 2933Mhz out of it. I have similar spec'd TridentZ ram and was able to get 2933 in one board and the full 3200 in another (Asrock AB350 Fatal1ty Gaming K4 and an X370 Taichi).

@_JP_ is running an MSI board with similar ram so you may want to see how his does


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 14, 2017)

Norton said:


> You should be fine with that TridentZ ram imo, thanks to the latest BIOS updates you should be able to get at least 2933Mhz out of it. I have similar spec'd TridentZ ram and was able to get 2933 in one board and the full 3200 in another (Asrock AB350 Fatal1ty Gaming K4 and an X370 Taichi).
> 
> @_JP_ is running an MSI board with similar ram so you may want to see how his does



That seems to be the general consensus, yeah. Positives of being a late adopter =)

That's great, pretty similar systems. Thanks for the intel (no pun), @Norton =)

@_JP_ from Portugal, how is your system holding up? =)


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 14, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> Yeah, I mean, savings are always nice. Got it at the lowest price possible, 299€ (usually go for 330€, if you don't count the scalpers selling at 399€ )
> 
> Thanks. You're probably the only good copy of Mr. Smith
> 
> Will keep those tidbits in mind. I don't plan to OC much - mainly will see how far I can get with stock cooling. Getting to stock 1800X levels would leave me satisfied. Should arrive the day after tomorrow (tomorrow is national holiday, a bittersweet one considering...)





Raevenlord said:


> Yeah, I mean, savings are always nice. Got it at the lowest price possible, 299€ (usually go for 330€, if you don't count the scalpers selling at 399€ )
> 
> Thanks. You're probably the only good copy of Mr. Smith
> 
> Will keep those tidbits in mind. I don't plan to OC much - mainly will see how far I can get with stock cooling. Getting to stock 1800X levels would leave me satisfied. Should arrive the day after tomorrow (tomorrow is national holiday, a bittersweet one considering...)




I snagged the 1700 like you because it got a discount like you too! Haha if not for the discount I would not have snagged it and still remain on my humble Pentium G3258, the price have gone back up sadly. Should have grab two and see which one is the better bin and sell the other one haha, I doubt anyone would buy it though lol.

I can guarantee 99% say the 1700 can reach 1800x stock level and a tad better. Here is my dud overclocked to 3.7GHz. The max stable for mine. Ignore the voltage as is in power saving. Ram would allow it to perform better.  Hey even at stock the 1700 is faster than a 5960x.








Update the bios to the lasted agesa bios would be my advise. Just posting alone is a big win on initial bios. I thought I got an incompatible ram when I first post as it took a long time to respond. Once the bios update is done it is a lot less buggy. In the initial bios even ram clock at 2400mhz is hard. With the agesa you should be able to hit 3000mhz easily with it topping at 3200mhz if you are lucky enough. Anything higher requires a good board with good bios plus good memory controller on cpu.  My msi B350M bios on my b350m board should technically be the similar as your x370. I post a few screenshot pics when I am free. I suggest you try msi "memory try it function". You just have to select the memory clockspeed and it would key in the rest of the timing automatically. A very convenient feature for me for someone that is a beginner for ram overclocking.


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 14, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I snagged the 1700 like you because it got a discount like you too! Haha if not for the discount I would not have snagged it and still remain on my humble Pentium G3258, the price have gone back up sadly. Should have grab two and see which one is the better bin and sell the other one haha, I doubt anyone would buy it though lol.
> 
> I can guarantee 99% say the 1700 can reach 1800x stock level and a tad better. Here is my dud overclocked to 3.7GHz. The max stable for mine. Ignore the voltage as is in power saving. Ram would allow it to perform better.  Hey even at stock the 1700 is faster than a 5960x.
> 
> ...



Yup, apparently manual entry of the timings, followed by A-XMP and Memory Try It are the steps to take for memory speed troubleshooting. The extra voltage on NB as Norton pointed out as well.

Are you using the Ryzen optimized profile or just the balanced one?

BIOS update will be the second thing I do, after I check that Windows is working


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 14, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> Got it at the lowest price possible, 299€ (usually go for 330€, if you don't count the scalpers selling at 399€ )


Now I know where you get the stuff 


Norton said:


> @_JP_ is running an MSI board with similar ram so you may want to see how his does





Raevenlord said:


> @_JP_ from Portugal, how is your system holding up? =)


At bare stock with the 7A33v53 UEFI, just fine. v54 is available, still deciding if I'm going to update or test first.
I'll mess with it tomorrow, to reach 3200MHz or thereabouts 

EDIT: Do keep in mind, my goal is to run at the rated specs, even though RAM@3.2GHz is off-spec for Ryzen


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 14, 2017)

_JP_ said:


> Now I know where you get the stuff
> 
> 
> At bare stock with the 7A33v53 UEFI, just fine. v54 is available, still deciding if I'm going to update or test first.
> I'll mess with it tomorrow, to reach 3200MHz or thereabouts



Easy enough, right? 

Cool. Your memory isn't at 3200 MHz yet, then?


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 14, 2017)

I can't complain, didn't pay much more but I am using it for close to a month now  (actually not as much as I'd like too, but still)

Nope, running at a trouble-free JEDEC-dictated SPD-carved 2133MHz C15  But there is just so much performance available for what I do (coming from a A8-5600K), I didn't get the urge to mess with the damn thing


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 14, 2017)

I also ordered today (a few hours ago) the MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon, with more stuff.... but i will post the finished build when i have it all made,in a few weeks. The Board will come in 2 days, but the case,cpu cooler & ram it takes up to 10 days.

@Raevenlord so you listened to our advise , particularly mine , and choose the board that you don't need. It's the same exact peace of plastic,with the same exact bios, without the 2 graphics card feature. Good choice.

If you know something that i don't, i will cancel my order and get the X370. No joke.
Amaze me.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 15, 2017)

I didn't get lucky with higher speeds 

@Cvrk Maybe it's the extra lanes, extra M.2...SLI support?


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 16, 2017)

This just in 



Spoiler: Spoiler















Will put it together later today (got the Phanteks LED strip for free, will see what I do with it later.) Wish me luck. I always sweat when it comes to screwing the mobo to the case...

@Cvrk, there is no rational explanation. I just took the budget I had, and with the ryzen discount, chose to put it towards an upgrade on the mobo, which landed me on the MSI with some leftover money. So that's what happened. The second m.2 slot and the extra sata connectors are nice to have, but weren't critical.

Edit: Disregard the second image, there is no image there, funky mobile uploader, it seems.

Edit 2: @_JP_, I'll let you know (you guys, on the Ryzen thread) my luck on configuring the memory. I'll probably just let it stand as it works until I get my system up and running, and go from there.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 16, 2017)

You had a Ryzen discount ?!
is that a MSi Phanteks rgb strip ? That does not come with the motherboard, right ? it's different money right ?

@_JP_  your asking me about the extra lanes ...i don't know man... i am the Jon Snow of computers (Jon without the H) Witch mean i will put up a fight, but no idea what i'm doing

Respect. Hope you enjoy the build @Raevenlord


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 16, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> You had a Ryzen discount ?!
> is that a MSi Phanteks rgb strip ? That does not come with the motherboard, right ? it's different money right ?
> 
> @_JP_  your asking me about the extra lanes ...i don't know man... i am the Jon Snow of computers (Jon without the H) Witch mean i will put up a fight, but no idea what i'm doing
> ...



The e-tailer I bought the parts on had a 30€ discount on the Ryzen 7 over street price. The MSI mobo also brought that free Phanteks RGB Strip, yeah =) so all in all, good buys.

I will, I'm sure of it. I also have the will to fight Ryzen's memory limitations. Let's see if my hairs don't grow all white thanks to that


----------



## Recca29 (Aug 16, 2017)

I was also confused between ASUS ROG STRIX B350-F and Asus X370 Prime.
As per my understanding both have the same VRM design, so OC results should be same. Audio is better on the STRIX B350-F, that's why i opted for it.


----------



## Charlietwo (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a PRIME B350-PLUS Mobo with Ryzen R5 1600 and 16GB G.SKILL Trident Z F4-3200C16D-16GTZ memory RAM, the memory run to 3066MHz and 2933MHz without crash in D.O.C.P mode, I prefer the latter because I feel more stable. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 17, 2017)

@Raevenlord what memory did you choose for the Ryzen Build ?


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, yesterday was a full day, but I managed success on my ryzen build.

Today I've been fiddling with the memory. @_JP_, I've been successful in putting my G.SKILL up to 2933 MHz. Overvolt to 1.4, manually set timings, et voila.






@Cvrk, I have the same memory as my sig on the Ryzen system. Seems to be working ok, haven't had the time to test the computer properly.

The mobo is pretty good looking, updating the BIOS is a breeze, but I think the CPU voltage on AUTO seems a bit too high for me. It goes up to 1.32v, which for a Ryzen at 3.2 GHz, is just way too much. Will probably lock it to 1.2v, then overclock as much as I can, and leave it there, wherever that is.

@Charlietwo, thanks for your input! Your memory is the same as mine, and I saw the same results. Also, Welcome to TPU!!! Hope you make this a second home to you


----------



## Charlietwo (Aug 17, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> @Charlietwo, thanks for your input! Your memory is the same as mine, and I saw the same results. Also, Welcome to TPU!!! Hope you make this a second home to you



I think you can get better timings, I used D.O.C.P ASUS mode for translate XMP values to Ryzen compatible values, these are my timings:








I think the equivalent to D.O.C.P in MSI Mobos is called A-XMP.


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 18, 2017)

Charlietwo said:


> I think you can get better timings, I used D.O.C.P ASUS mode for translate XMP values to Ryzen compatible values, these are my timings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks =) Will definitely try and optimize memory timings/speed first before I start OCing the processor. Your timings will probably be the next step I try.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2017)

Not ocing, any lower board will do. If you are I'd look at Asrock or Asus, unless if Gigabyte has come a ways. MSI 370 Carbon looks sweet though...


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 18, 2017)

How did I miss this for so long?

You chose pretty good man.  If you aren't going for aggressive OCs, MSIs are top notch (their VRMs are a bit weak for high end OCs, but I mean, 4GHz seems to be the ceiling anyhow, so who cares?).  MSI also has first class BIOS support.  I love the GIGABYTE board I chose (also got it at a discount) but if i hadn't picked it, I'd have grabbed an MSI of some kind for sure, because gigabyte sucks at bios support.

IMO, on the BIOS support "rank list"

MSI>ASROCK>ASUS>GIGABYTE>BIOSTAR

As far as memory, I know a bit about that.  You likely have Hynix based chips from what those timings are.  Not sure if that's helpful, but just dropping some info for you.

Congrats for entering Ryzen land.  I did the same a few months back and I've been loving it!

Shame I no longer do the bios update thread, but here's a handy link for you all the same:

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=4um8qa6bv0grg9m8ff5cnopue4&topic=283344.0

PS:  I quite possibly have the only Ryzen 1800X that won't hit 4Ghz all core...  it's certainly not a guarantee, I suppose.  Mine takes 1.45v to get there, and even then I'm not sure it's stable.


----------



## HTC (Aug 18, 2017)

I chose motherboard well: was a pain to get in my country and i had to wait nearly 3 months but it has served me well when it comes to RAM speed selection.

Just selected XMP profile and got the RAM to work @ 3200: that's it.

Have not tinkered with the RAM @ all: everything is still on auto, with the exception of the XMP profile selection, ofc.

EDIT

Note: this was with BIOS version 2.4 and up. Do not know if previous BIOS versions worked like this: remember that AGESA code was updated since version 2.4.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 18, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> @_JP_, I've been successful in putting my G.SKILL up to 2933 MHz. Overvolt to *1.4*, manually set timings, et voila.


You did go the extra mile, while I didn't. 
But my goal is to run within spec, so pushing it like that is not something I'm going to do. Bad results on my side are expected, I understand that.
Another aspect is that your board is slightly different than mine. While the "Gaming Pro" is essentially a more expensive version of my "Gaming Plus" (because of sillier heatsinks and a M.2 shield)(mine looks better, imo ), the "Gaming Pro Carbon" does have a different design and I want to bet, a different UEFI logic. Despite very identical 2-phase RAM feed layout.

Anyway, Thaiphoon burn your DIMMs, please. I'm curious about the ICs you have. 

And congratulations on your build!!!


----------



## Charlietwo (Aug 18, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> I've been successful in putting my G.SKILL up to 2933 MHz. Overvolt to 1.4, manually set timings, et voila.



I forgot to mention that my RAM works fine to 1.35V you do not need put to 1.4V.


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 18, 2017)

HTC said:


> I chose motherboard well: was a pain to get in my country and i had to wait nearly 3 months but it has served me well when it comes to RAM speed selection.



Indeed, the Taichi seems to be the best motherboard for Ryzen at the moment and ever since it was released. Our own review takes that position.

But the fact it costs 50€ more in our country really made me go "naaah, not worth it". Of course, then there are these little things =)

@R-T-B, thanks, man! Really happy with it. especially with what I'll post at the end of this reply 

@_JP_, tastes will be tastes... I wanted something a little more gaudy, with a little more flair  Thanks =)

@Charlietwo, yup, true to that. Retested, booted fine and stable to the timings you posted at the same 2933, at stock voltage. For 3200, not even with 1.4v and 1.1 SoC voltage it booted, so, I just reverted it back. will wait for future BIOS updates (here's hoping...)








So, fixed CPU voltage to 1.2v, LLC on Mode 1, SoC voltage to 1.0v, and increased the multiplier by 2x on each run. Booted fine at 32x, 34x, and 36x, but failed while loading Windows on 3.8 GHz. Reboot, couldn't enter the BIOS (locked up while changing settings), so removed CMOS battery, and set 37x on BIOS with same voltages and values.

Booted fine, completed Superposition stably, and hasn't crashed yet. Will test stability during this weekend, but I'm very happy with things as they are. Temps seem well in check duing normal operation.


----------



## Charlietwo (Aug 18, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> So, fixed CPU voltage to 1.2v, LLC on Mode 1, SoC voltage to 1.0v, and increased the multiplier by 2x on each run. Booted fine at 32x, 34x, and 36x, but failed while loading Windows on 3.8 GHz. Reboot, couldn't enter the BIOS (locked up while changing settings), so removed CMOS battery, and set 37x on BIOS with same voltages and values.
> 
> Booted fine, completed Superposition stably, and hasn't crashed yet. Will test stability during this weekend, but I'm very happy with things as they are. Temps seem well in check duing normal operation.



The select CPU voltage is not enough for stable OC, you try putting to 1.35 or 1.38 and LLC in a more aggressive value. I think if you do that get stable 3.8GHz OC.


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 18, 2017)

Charlietwo said:


> The select CPU voltage is not enough for stable OC, you try putting to 1.35 or 1.38 and LLC in a more aggressive value. I think if you do that get stable 3.8GHz OC.



Yeah, but from what I've seen from Ryzen, after 1.2v, the temperature+power/frequency ratio just starts getting abysmal. I don't want the maximum extractable performance, I just want a great price/performance ratio with temperatures that I don't have to worry about and a silent system. 

I'm a pretty reasonable guy


----------



## Charlietwo (Aug 18, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> Yeah, but from what I've seen from Ryzen, after 1.2v, the temperature+power/frequency ratio just starts getting abysmal. I don't want the maximum extractable performance, I just want a great price/performance ratio with temperatures that I don't have to worry about and a silent system.
> 
> I'm a pretty reasonable guy



I understand, I have my Ryzen with undervolt in stock frequencies for the same reasons.


----------



## Raevenlord (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok, so, yesterday I really started testing and OCing my Ryzen 7 beyond that silly "let's find maximum bootable clockspeed with 1.2v). At home I have some more detailed data, but for now, I can share some little things off my experience:

At 1.2v and LLC 1, custom AIDA 64 (1344k, FFTs in place, 15 minutes per test) immediately crashed (@Charlietwo). I started increasing core voltage by 0.2, and at 1.3v with LLC on Mode 1, the computer was rock solid on any workload (actual voltage on high load was 1.336 due to LLC).

HOWEVER, I still had some boot issues: usually, board failed to boot at least once every time I turned on the PC with the selected voltage, though after restarting, everything went fine and dandy. Fiddled around with memory, SoC, LLC voltages, nothing. Started messing with LLC, Mode 2, 3, 4, 5, 6... Didn't solve the boot problem.

However, testing on Windows after the PC booted, I noticed something very interesting: LLC Mode 1 gives the highest voltage increase on workload. MODE 1 gives the highest voltage bump (+0.36 at 1.3), with Mode 2 giving +0.24 (I believe) and subsequently less (0.14 Mode 3, 0.8 Mode 4), until LLC Mode 5 which LOWERED Voltage being delivered to the CPU. So, Mode 1, highest voltage, with decreasing voltage added and even negative voltage applied to your defined Vcore as you increase the LLC Modes. Very, very interesting behavior, something I wasn't expecting and never even saw referenced anywhere. This is with the latest stable 1.8 BIOS on the X370 Gaming Pro Carbon; not sure if bug or feature.

However, my boot issue wasn't solved yet. So I bumped nominal vcore again to 1.3125... Still failed on first boot. 1.325 nominal voltage was the value I needed for my Ryzen 7 to boot stably at 3.7 GHz. Immediate voltage required was 1.325 for boot up.

Now here's the thing... My CPU doesn't need nearly that much voltage on heavy workloads to be rock solid.

Fiddling around with the LLC Modes, I finalized with a 1.325 vcore for stable boots, and LLC Mode 6... which means that actual voltage that kicks in after LLC is applied (which doesn't happen during the boot sequence, but after initial 1.325v for the processor to boot fine) ends up oscillating at 1.304 and 1.312v, on full AIDA64 load (1344k, FFTs in place, 15 minutes per test). This allowed me to bring rock solid stability (for now...), full load temperatures down by around 7ºC compared to 1.3v + LLC mode 1 (1.336 actual.) So my processor is actually running at 1.304/1.312v, despite vcore at 1.325 for stable boots, due to LLC Mode 6.

Very interesting to me, and might help some of you achieving a good overclock with as little voltage as possible. I wish it was possible to define a boot voltage value and another voltage value for actual operation of the CPU, but if this option exists in BIOS, still haven't seen it. However, for the time being, I consider these LLC Modes with reduced voltage an actual feature, since it allowed me to solve my boot issues while keeping OS and load voltage as low as possible.

My voltages are stable at stock 1.35v for memory (@2933), and I locked SoC voltage to 0.95 with LLC 1 (actual 0.97 or some such, have to check.) I recommend locking SoC voltage at 1.0 or 0.95v (my system runs solid at 0.95 SoC voltage with LLC 1, as I mentioned), since the mobo delivers around 1.16v on Auto, which is just waayyyyy more than the SoC needs. I shaved some 5ºC on CPU temperature by lowering the SoC voltage from 1.1 to 0.95.

I'm not home, so I don't have any screenshots, but I'll update this post later with my notes and some screenshots.)

Hope this helps someone. Gotta say, I really loved fiddling around with these settings


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 20, 2017)

Keep fiddling. The more i read, the more i hope that soon i will be in your spot. Things,on my end are not looking good. be quite is ignoring me, no word on my mouting kit...more & more should have gone with Noctua. The be quite cooler and case,are no where in sight,even tho i payed the money... shipping is being delayed more and more, towards my frustration.
I love the tests that you are doing, and i wanna hear more, cuz i feel like i get more knowledge on whats to come.

P.S. : in the very very worst case scenario. If they never deliver the free mounting kit, cuz i live in Romania and for some reason,they think we are a communist gipsy country, or whatever their reason would be....
Can i please ask one of you guys to get a free kit for me ? Since you can request,cuz you got the AM4 motherboard (this is all it takes). I will pay for the shipping from your country to mine.

I fear, i will get the Dark Rock Pro 3 and never get the mounting kit, and will have no way to return the cooler. Basically useless money spent.
I will keep you posted. You will not lose any money, i will pay for shipping. Let's just hope for the best ,on my end.

This is a sad situation for me, i asked very politely in my emails. But i failed to get a response. I also provided the proof with pictures of my motherboard and invoice. 
They replied some time back...saying they will send the kit, it's been to long,and did not get a response,or the kit via mail.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Raevenlord said:


> Ok, so, yesterday I really started testing and OCing my Ryzen 7 beyond that silly "let's find maximum bootable clockspeed with 1.2v). At home I have some more detailed data, but for now, I can share some little things off my experience:
> 
> At 1.2v and LLC 1, custom AIDA 64 (1344k, FFTs in place, 15 minutes per test) immediately crashed (@Charlietwo). I started increasing core voltage by 0.2, and at 1.3v with LLC on Mode 1, the computer was rock solid on any workload (actual voltage on high load was 1.336 due to LLC).
> 
> ...



I'd report the findings to MSI, because it seems the llc isn't defined well enough in manuals.

Take example, my system. It seems LLC is not needed. I can't go further without thermals of the board/cpu going out of wack then. So it is unknown to me what it really does lol


----------



## SliceT (Aug 27, 2017)

For sure X370 Taichi, but there goes a big $ difference from a B350 motherboard... the B350 Fatal1ty is also pretty decent.


----------



## Cvrk (Aug 29, 2017)

TODAY!












All in one day!.
The Dark Rock Pro 3 + the AM4 kit
The Dark Base Pro 900
& i will get in a few hours the CPU. I have to go and pick that one up myself.
So incredible excited for this build.

Did somebody mentioned bequite is a german company ? 
They are all made in China


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 29, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Did somebody mentioned bequite is a german company ?
> They are all made in China


FYI
God created the world. evreything else is made in china


----------



## RealNeil (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm using Ripjaws-X 3000Mhz GSKill RAM in my Crosshair-6 HERO X370 ASUS mainboard. 
It runs at 2966MHz. speed and my 1700X is locked into 4.0GHz stable OC.
The system is rock solid and I really like it. 
My WCG folding/crunching numbers are pretty good with it.

To make it work properly I had to update my BIOS twice.


----------



## Dave_K (Sep 2, 2017)

Id like to warn anyone reading this thread. B350 motherboards have mostly really crappy VRMs except Asus and ASRock and lucky MSI with their single B350 Carbon mobo. These better VRMs still arent enough for overclocking Ryzen 7, i have seen pics and measurments and did my own calculations. Most X370s bring the pain from B350s like all MSI ones and most Giagbyte ones (Except Gaming K7 and Gaming 5). In short, B350s insufficient for anything but a overclocked 6 core/stock 8 core.


----------

